# Happy Birthday Shaalee



## MickaC (Sep 9, 2022)

My Precious Sweet Wee Girl turns 16 today.
Have loved you 16 years, and will love you to the end of time.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 9, 2022)

Happy Birthday Shaalee​


----------



## Jules (Sep 9, 2022)

Happy Birthday sweet little Shaalee. 

(At first I looked at the title several times and thought I didn’t know this member.)


----------



## Santiago (Sep 10, 2022)

so lovely..


----------



## Pinky (Sep 11, 2022)

Did not see this post yesterday. I hope Shaalee had a most enjoyable birthday


----------



## MickaC (Sep 11, 2022)

Pinky said:


> Did not see this post yesterday. I hope Shaalee had a most enjoyable birthday
> 
> View attachment 238843


She had a great day of being extra spoiled. Going in to her 17th year now, making everyday with her special.
Thanks Pinky.


----------



## Ceege (Sep 11, 2022)

Have a great birthday, Shaalee !


----------



## katlupe (Sep 11, 2022)

Happy Birthday, Shaalee!


----------



## dobielvr (Sep 11, 2022)

She's adorable!
Happy Birthday Shaalee


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 11, 2022)

Happy birthday sweetie!


----------



## RobinWren (Sep 13, 2022)

You are blessed to have her for 16 years. May you have more happy years with her.


----------

